# benidorm sea front



## elle79 (Feb 8, 2010)

hi
could anyone tell me if there is a cycle route on the sea front in benidorm

thanks


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

elle79 said:


> hi
> could anyone tell me if there is a cycle route on the sea front in benidorm
> 
> thanks


Don't know about a designated cycle route but there is a huge amount of 'pedestrianised ' areas all along the sea front .


----------



## elle79 (Feb 8, 2010)

do you know if you are allowed to cycle down there,or is it just for pedestrians

thanks


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh yes, no problems as although it is pedestrianised there is still vehicular access allowed, so no probs with a bike.


----------



## elle79 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks for that gus lopez


----------

